# taste of chlorine in water from newly installed kitchen faucet



## ilyaz (Apr 20, 2010)

We just finished our kitchen renovation that included installing a new sink, disposer and faucet. We noticed that hot water coming out of the new faucet has a strong chlorine taste. Cold water seems to be fine. Does this mean that there is some chlorine in the new faucet and/or pipes/hoses? Why is it only hot water that has this taste? How do we get rid or it?

thanks much!


----------



## Redwood (Apr 20, 2010)

Get a hot water dispenser.
The difference between a water heater and a hot water dispenser is that hot water from the water heater is stored under pressure. As soon as it leaves the faucet it is no longer under pressure and gases in the water will immediately liberate. Hot water dispensers are not under pressure and gases will have already been liberated before dispensing.


----------



## ilyaz (Apr 20, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Get a hot water dispenser.
> The difference between a water heater and a hot water dispenser is that hot water from the water heater is stored under pressure. As soon as it leaves the faucet it is no longer under pressure and gases in the water will immediately liberate. Hot water dispensers are not under pressure and gases will have already been liberated before dispensing.



I am curious why we did not have this problem with our old faucet...

Is there any way to liberate the gases without using a dispenser?


----------



## Redwood (Apr 20, 2010)

It could be as simple as a different aerator but seriously you don't want to drink hot water out of the tap anyway... http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/29/health/29real.html


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 20, 2010)

Redwood said:


> It could be as simple as a different aerator but seriously you don't want to drink hot water out of the tap anyway... http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/29/health/29real.html



Hmmmmm...... good read @ the NY Times... and a big


----------



## handyguys (Apr 21, 2010)

redwood - I have had the question come up to me before too.

"why does the water taste different when coming from a new faucet?" I have observed almost a soapy sudsy condition coming from a new tap with a funny taste. This was not happening with the old. Aerator? Aerator in combination with residue from manufacturing? Pipe dope in the supply line? Very curious, especially months after install.

Follow-up conversations may have shed light on it. The sudsy condition is just the aerator the taste was possibly manufacturing residue but also psycho semantic. When something looks different it also seems to taste different when in reality it probably doesn't. The particular owner of that faucet doesn't taste anything unusual anymore (or they are used to it)


----------

